# Walnut In The Kiln



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a batch of Walnut I just got loaded in the kiln today. Somewhere around 1000bf. A mixture of boards and slabs. Walnut makes me happy.:yes:


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Walnut makes me happy also!


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is awesome!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!!! I LIKE!!! I feel asleep :blink: in my "coffee shop" last night and didn't see this thread. Looks like your hand loading.....uuuugggghhh...ooohhhhww....I remember them days:yes::yes:......it won't take many and you'll find a easier way to "ROLL" them in. I lost some valuable real estate (approx. 750 - 1,000 b.f.) with my track system BUT it was handy AND has paid for itself in time savings:thumbsup:!!!! IT made life much nicer!!! :yes: AND I'm not breaking up my fletch order of cut. A very much Blessing in our business!! :notworthy:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm with Tim on hand stacking. 
I can imagine. Nice load though!!!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I am drooling over all that walnut!!! Seriously envious of your haul. Walnut (especially that much) will make anyone happy!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Tennessee Tim said:


> ...it won't take many and you'll find a easier way to "ROLL" them in. I lost some valuable real estate (approx. 750 - 1,000 b.f.) with my track system BUT it was handy AND has paid for itself in time savings:thumbsup:!!!! IT made life much nicer!!! :yes: AND I'm not breaking up my fletch order of cut.:


I know what you mean about the time savings. Working on some rolling platforms to build the initial stacks so I can roll them in. It's funny though...I don't really get tired of stacking boards. Gives me a chance to look at them all over again.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not to hijack Allen, but have you seen what I'm doing with a piece of catalpa you sold to aardvark? Check it out. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/camp-what-62650/


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

It's not the loading....that's under the adrenaline rush of new....it's the unloading...."I can't believe I have this much in here!!! and I've got all that to stack back in..BY HAND:huh::thumbdown::shifty::blink:. (got my smileys working again???somehow???)

Anyway BEAUTIFUL WOOD!!! (p.s. been at 130 deg. for 18+ hrs!!)


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky duck


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm envious. I'd love 1000 bf of walnut. Instead I'm stuck with my lousy 100 bf


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Not to hijack Allen, but have you seen what I'm doing with a piece of catalpa you sold to aardvark? Check it out.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/camp-what-62650/


Very nice project! It took me a minute to get it but I got it. Just a little slow in my old age.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Miller Woodworks said:


> I'm envious. I'd love 1000 bf of walnut. Instead I'm stuck with my lousy 100 bf


There's no such thing as a lousy 100bf of walnut. Nothing to be envious of. It's really just a sickness I can't control and this site is my support/enabler group. :blink:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm with Allen!!! It's like an adrenaline rush and we get to let others enjoy with us here...thanks WWT!!!


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

I get to see my 4 10' 30"+ logs of cypress this weekend. Visiting my wood.

Wish it was walnut.  sad times


----------

